
Android TV update puts home-screen ads on multi-thousand-dollar Sony Smart TVs - whalabi
https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2019/04/google-pilot-program-puts-a-row-of-ads-on-the-android-tv-home-screen/
======
wyld_one
Every time I see one more way advertisers force their garbage on you, I think
of drug dealers. Wake up, we are allowing this to happen.

As for Google - shame on you.

------
aiCeivi9
After the shit Samsung, LG and now Sony did I don't plan to connect any TV to
internet, ever. Separate box&remote is small price to pay.

~~~
thatguy27
What did LG do? (I've got one.)

~~~
aiCeivi9
[http://doctorbeet.blogspot.com/2013/11/lg-smart-tvs-
logging-...](http://doctorbeet.blogspot.com/2013/11/lg-smart-tvs-logging-usb-
filenames-and.html)

Or lets look how LG explained it to advertisers:
[https://youtu.be/jffJWEPMt1E?t=46](https://youtu.be/jffJWEPMt1E?t=46)

~~~
thatguy27
Thanks!

